# prohormones



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 12, 2003)

im lookin at taking prohormones- would this combo be good?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hp/combo.html

im lookin to pick some up soon and go on em for a couple months after spring break. 

if not these, which would be better?  thanks!


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 13, 2003)

I'd pick a different stack..

I just came off Ergopharm 1-AD and Biotest 4AD-EC stack that rocked. Iwas on a 4 week cycle. I had about 12 lb gains and strength went through the roof. Below are some other choices 


http://www.vpxsports.com/stacks_cycles.htm

Paradeca??? & 1-TEST???

Stack these two products for an ultimate mass and strength stack.

Or 

SuperOne+ 


I would definitely pick a 1 Test and 4 AD combo for best results and go on a 6 week cycle for optimum results. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big Cats cycle is getting pretty good results


NEW! Big Cat's Megabol/Anabol Stack 

Something I happened to mention in my prohormone article, and a lot of people have asked me about. I sort of mentioned that we might be offering this as a package deal. This is how I envisioned it: 

Each Stack contains: 

Megabol-X: 2 bottles 
Anabol-X: 2 bottles 
Higher Power ZMA Nighttime Formula: 1 bottle 

Stacks as follows: 

Weeks 1-2 1 cap of Megabol-X three times a day (after breakfast, lunch and dinner) 
Weeks 3-6 1 cap of Megabol-X three times a day (after breakfast, lunch and dinner) And 4 ml of Anabol-X twice a day (after shower and twelve hours later) 
Weeks 7 1 cap of Megabol-X three times a day (after breakfast, lunch and dinner) 
Weeks 8 1 cap of Megabol-X three times a day (after breakfast, lunch and dinner) and 1 dose of ZMA nighttime 30 minutes before bed 
Weeks 9-11 1 dose of ZMA nighttime 30 minutes before bed. 

Purpose of stack: 

The Megabol/Anabol stack as originally envisioned using the Megabol-X as a base compound for mass gains, increasing appetite and aerobic endurance as well as strength and libido and then use the Anabol X as a specific compound during weeks 3-6 to add strength, muscle hardness and nitrogen retention. Stopping Anabol two weeks out because of its suppressive nature to natural testosterone, in combination with ZMA nighttime to promote recovery and natural test output in week 8-11 will allow the user to keep most, if not all of the gains made on the stack. 

Discount Price: $169.99 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/muscombo.htm


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SeVenSinZ *_
> SuperOne+ and a 4AD product.



SuperONE+ already has 4AD in it.


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 13, 2003)

kuso - Thanks..Appreciate the input. I'll edit my recommendation


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2003)

Get a transdermal while they are still available.


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2003)

Do what TP says...get em while you can.


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Mar 13, 2003)

What transdermals, brands and combos do you guys recommend? I'd be interested..thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2003)

Well, I'd recommend Avant products, but then I am biased.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 14, 2003)

TP, how would you rate your gains using prohormones? I'm not very familiar with these either, nor do I need them right now, but I was just curious. Are the benefits that dramatic?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

For most they are.

If you check out my journal you can read in detail my experiences.  My strength gains were dramatic.  My last (second) cycle was a 4 week One+ cycle.  While eating maint. calories I gained about 4 pounds of muscle and broke through all time personal records.  Bearing in mind that I am an "advanced" trainee, each additional pound is significant, ESPECIALLY on maint. cals.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 14, 2003)

Where these two cycles your first "experience" with PH's? In other words, do you think that the 'shock value' of using these had something to do with strength gains? I've just noticed that my body reacts positively when I throw it a curve every now and again.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes, they were.

No, that is not why.

It is probable that one will need to increase doses slightly, especially if you cycle to closely.  But you have to understand that a PH is converted into a steroid, and 1-test IS a steroid, you cannot compare them to any other supplement.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 14, 2003)

I see.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well, I'd recommend Avant products, but then I am biased.



and Ergopharm.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

True.  I have only used their 6-oxo product, which I like.  Though I do believe Pat Arnold to be a solid businessman, and all in all a good guy (I met him briefly at the Arnold Classic, and is a friend of friends).

EDIT: and at least I disclose my bias.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

Well since you're an AvantLabs representative, that is to be expected eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Well since you're an AvantLabs representative, that is to be expected eh?



Well, I wouldn't exactly say a "rep", at least not in the formal sense.  

BTW, the article should be up soon, and I am going to work on another as well.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

Rawk the fuck on.

What is the next one regarding?

And of course you're a rep. You're gonna be aiding in the legal side of things ain'tcha?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

Suppose it depends on your definition of a rep, then.


----------

